# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Cần bán nhà Dương công khiDT 100m2 giá:1.550 tỷ có sổ hồng riêng,khu đông dân cư.LH 0907421929

## quocbds1988

Cần bán căn nhà đường Dương Công Khi Dt 100m2 Giá:1.550 tỷ.có sổ hồng riêng.Khu vực gần trường học các cấp 1,2,3, bệnh viện, chợ, gần cụm khu công nghiệp 
_Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ A Phúc :0907421929

----------

